# Can anyone help me identify this jar ? Thank you.



## Too Many Bottles (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Too Many Bottles (May 1, 2018)

It is about a quart jar in size. Thank you.


----------



## coreya (May 2, 2018)

Picture of Anything on the bottom? If I had to guess it's a juice or condiment jar from the 40's to 60's


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 8, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's a mustard jar.


----------

